# Cool non-sartorial Christmas gifts



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

It's almost Thanksgiving, so it's probably time to start thinking about what you want to give people for Christmas, and what you would like to receive.

Since this thread is in the interchange, no clothing please.

I'll start with something incredibly cool that I'm trying to match to someone who would like it that I'm willing to spend that much on: 

(Don't want it myself because I already have the DVD set.)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've had a lot of new clothes to buy (weight loss) so I have not been able to buy one of the simple battery operated keyboards that I can take anywhere (for instance to practice with my nephew who sings.)

I want a nice keyboard with self-contained speakers. This is not for professional gigs, but just so I can have a keyboard wherever I go.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband has just bought himself a new DVD drive, hmm.

I'm getting him a dartboard, but am looking for a really nice one. If anyone has suggestions, please chime in.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a few gifts that I have received over the last few years that I really enjoyed and believe everyone can use:

-Engraved brass luggage tags
-Grants of Dalvey(from Scotland) travel clock(available in polished steel or leather wrapped) 
-Leather wine carrier from Gattorna of Argentina-brass fittings and suede lining
-Monogrammed Double Old Fashioned glasses
-Sterling silver ice bucket


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Christmas gift that made the recipients happiest was seven months after I landed my first good job and I gave my parents airline tickets to visit me in my new city.

The gift that worked out best last year was just an afterthought add-on among my niece's gifts. She was a high school freshman at the time but already eagerly looking ahead to college. I bought her the Yale Daily News' "Insiders' Guide to Colleges." My sister said the kid is always reading that book, almost obsessively, over and over and over again. Which is exactly the way I was at that age with the late Susan Berman's "The Underground Guide to The College of Your Choice." This year I bought her the Princeton Review's guide to the best 361 colleges. The advantage these books have is that there is a lot of input from students, so the books are less dry than the more official guides.

So far there is one more gift I've bought for her. She says she "hates preppies" but she loves whales, so I bought her a Vinyard Vines polo on STP, hoping she will find the tiny whale too irresitible. We Trads can be sneaky.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you've got a fly-fisherman on your hands the rods by Temple Fork Outfitters are outstanding and very reasonably priced. I have six of them - two of them get very heavy use and have never failed.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Time to jump on the Palm Treo train. I think I'll be asking for one for X-Mas.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

crs said:


> So far there is one more gift I've bought for her. She says she "hates preppies" but she loves whales, so I bought her a Vinyard Vines polo on STP, hoping she will find the tiny whale too irresitible. We Trads can be sneaky.


Send her on a summer whale research up in Alaska, she will never forget that.

When I fished up there the whales were incredible. Some stayed under for 14 minutes.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

SGladwell,

How about a good atlas? Maps are fascinating and a thorough study of one can often clear up popular cultural misconceptions. Far too often I think national and regional boundaries are more informed by imagination than actual fact. Prague is west of Vienna,though not in popular imagination. A historical atlas is even more of a tool as one can trace how history has often artificially shifted national boundaries. The Palgrave Concise Historical Atlas of Eastern Europe is excellent and I have found it very useful.

https://www.amazon.com/Palgrave-Concise-Historical-Eastern-Europe/dp/0312239858

Can anyone recommend a really top notch world atlas?

P.S. I don't know how "cool" an atlas is but I doubt you are buying this gift for the Fonz.

Karl


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

SGladwell said:


> It's almost Thanksgiving, so it's probably time to start thinking about what you want to give people for Christmas, and what you would like to receive.
> 
> Since this thread is in the interchange, no clothing please.
> 
> ...


I've got it on DVD too. It's amazing how one can just open an issue from 60 years ago and find something fascinating out of nowhere.

I wish more magazines would do this. Any suggestions on which ones should be next?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

'Expensive but worthless gifts may help facilitate courtship'

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=28127


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

This would be a delightful christmas gift:


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

fenway said:


> I've got it on DVD too. It's amazing how one can just open an issue from 60 years ago and find something fascinating out of nowhere.
> 
> I wish more magazines would do this. Any suggestions on which ones should be next?


Time, Newsweek, Sports Illustrated, National Geographic, and Life would seem to be obvious candidates for this kind of treatment, but just about every large subscription magazine should be available in this format - Harpers, The Atlantic, Esquire, The Economist, The New York Review, The Socialist Review - oops, sorry about that - The Nation, National Review, etc., etc., etc. It really is a great idea.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> SGladwell,
> 
> How about a good atlas? . . . A historical atlas is even more of a tool as one can trace how history has often artificially shifted national boundaries. Can anyone recommend a really top notch world atlas?


_The Oxford Atlas of the World_ is tough to beat overall. I've also found _The Oxford Atlas of World History _to be useful for quick reference, although some might find its maps lacking in topographic detail. For those with an interest in the classical world, _The Barrington Atlas of The Greek and Roman World _is indispensable; it is also pricey, but it probably won't need a major update for a generation.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

My wife has been wanting to complete her 1989 Franklin Mint Nativity Set. We received several pieces in 1994 when we were married but she never completed the collection. A few weeks ago I found a complete set on ebay. The seller was not interested in breaking up the set so I bit the bullet and bought the whole thing (nearly $700). 

I'll surprise her with it and in the process earn some major brownie points. I'll use them wisely as I really want a pair of RLPL Grants.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Lushington said:


> Time, Newsweek, Sports Illustrated, National Geographic, and Life would seem to be obvious candidates for this kind of treatment, but just about every large subscription magazine should be available in this format - Harpers, The Atlantic, Esquire, The Economist, The New York Review, The Socialist Review - opps, sorry about that - The Nation, National Review, etc., etc., etc. It really is a great idea.


These popped to mind as well for me.

I'd like to see Woodenboat and Yachting as well.

And Playboy. For the articles, of course. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

what I want- Playstation 3, Wii (although i'll probably end up buying this for myself tomorrow morning as I'm going to camp out tonight after work to try and snag one) ,The new ST Dupont Opus X lighter (the red & white one), cigars, booze, and all the usual fun non-clothing stuff along those lines...

what I'm giving- Gift cards for the majority of my family, and lots of couture (D&G, LV, and manolos) for the ladies that I know (well, the ones who deserve it anyway :icon_smile_wink:, the others will get something from one of my outlet adventures  )...the only people who are hard to shop for is my best friend and his wife...they seriously do have just about everything...it's so hard to find something nice that they'll get some use out of...perhaps cigars for him and a Fabergee trinket for her (thats what i do every year, but it seems to work...)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Donations, in the name of the person you are giving to, to the charity of their choice. 
Assuming that the senior care facility's operating procedures will allow it, invite your "favorite" resident(s) home for an old fashioned holiday dinner...give the gift of your time to another and get the kids involved in the effort.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> If you've got a fly-fisherman on your hands the rods by Temple Fork Outfitters are outstanding and very reasonably priced. I have six of them - two of them get very heavy use and have never failed.


Patrick:

any ideas about Fish Finders? I need to get one for my husband ... he has been 'HINTING' ... actually a portable one ... only if you use one.

Thanks.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Fogey said:


> This would be a delightful christmas gift:


I'll take mine with one of these:










Apple might have the best industrial design group in the world.


----------

